# SECRET SANTA PAWS 2018



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-18-likes-dislikes.502391/

*ENTRIES ARE NOW CLOSED*

*All official SS threads will be started by myself or Sairy*


*Players MUST* have minimum 100 posts and 6 months on the forum to join in - I'm sorry if that means some people can not play, but we have to set the bar somewhere
Maximum capacity of 70 separate dogs - first come, first Serve.
50p via PayPal (friends and family) is required per individual dog playing - and must be sent to
[email protected] (please put your user name and the dogs name in the comments on Paypal - thankies) in the event of non compliance with the rules this 50p WILL NOT be refunded. This will then hopefully go to Charity, so have a think about who you'd like to receive it!


*Deadlines:*
*Now- 21st September* = participants thread - sign up sign up!!! (assuming you have been good this year……) -
send your details, (Name, Address, Dog participating, number of parcels wanting to send/receive, ie you could have 3 dogs all wanting to send and receive or 3 dogs wanting to send one parcel and receive one parcel) by PM to ME only, along with your 50p (per parcel receiving) by Paypal (friends and family) to the above email.
If no details, and/or monies have been received by Sept 21st, then sorry you will have missed the boat this year.
If you have participated in SS in previous years then please let us know who you bought for so we can try to mix it up.


*21st September - 8th October* = Likes and dislikes tell us about your pooch - if by the 8th of October no details have been posted then sorry you will have missed the boat this year, your name will be removed from the list.


*8th- 12th October* = you'll get who to buy for from either Sairy or myself


*12th October - 1st December* = BUY BUY BUY BUY - minimum spend £5 not including postage


*1ST Dec* LATEST you need to have posted your parcel, and sent a PM with a pic of proof of posting (including the date!) to myself or Sairy depending on who gave you your SS


All gifts must be wrapped - doggies love the paper shredding time!!
Make sure to include a clue in your parcel
Participation in the PARCEL RECIEVED thread, PICTURES of openings and participation in the who sent to me/ guessing thread are COMPULSORY.
Failure to comply will result in you being placed on the Naughty list for next year, meaning you will not be able to participate!!

I know life can get in the way, but PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do not join up if you know you wont be able to meet any of the deadlines, and if your universe goes all squiffy please, try and make the time to send a PM to an organiser if you are having some sort of issue with deadlines and postings, members look forward to this all year and it's a shame when it goes Pete Tong!
Lastly ---- ENJOY ENJOY ENJOY….. sorry there are no festive Dinosaurs or Sharks


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes please 
Paypal and PM sent


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

YAY CHRISTMAS!!!

PMd and Paid


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Me please  I'll do paypal when I get home to my computer.

(So glad you guys have agreed to run it!)


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes please, I'd love to play again.

All three boys separately if possible (Beau, Kahn and Sam). Will send monies ASAP

Not sure Sam is fully in the spirit of Christmas yet








But I'm sure we can get round that


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Can Chip play please










PM and monies done
Thank you both so much for running it this year , Chip and I would have really missed it


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Omg me me me! 

I’m not home right now but will do PayPal and PM ASAP tonight when I have the time!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

P.s thank you for taking the time to run this I know you both have very busy lives but I’m excited so thank you!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Despite being a PF old hand I've never participated before but I'd like to join in this year.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'll join in with my two sharing a parcel again  will send money and PM tomorrow. Thank you both for running it


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Don't forget guys, you won't be added to the participants list until BOTH a pm with details, and Paypal pennies have been received 

Exciting times!!!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Torin. said:


> Me please  I'll do paypal when I get home to my computer.
> 
> (So glad you guys have agreed to run it!)


Paypal now sent


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Woohoo, yes please x 2, I shall pm and send monies asap :Woot


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes please for Apollo! Will pm now


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Had to have a sneaky peak at your SS Dog Chatters and I think the proof of posting pic is a really good idea. I might copy it and add to ours CC SS if that's ok?

I had one year with 2 awol members and it was awful. I kept PMing them as I was keeping an eye on them and they assured me everything would be ok - even though they weren't posting enough..sure enough they didn't send their parcels though unfortunately did receive arghhh. I would definitely be stricter this year and kick out straight away if the warning bells went off. They were both fairly new and had only just reached the min post/length of time member limits. People will always moan about having to post once a week but it's an effective (though not fool proof) way of keeping tabs on members - and really, is a few mins once a week too much to ask when they want to participate in this? 

As for budgets - we have tried all options (personally offended by the Cat Chatters have a higher min wage comment on another DC thread as I don't think this is true - we encourage hand made and crafted items and always encourage members to spend within their means - perhaps we are more inventive as we have a lot of members who craft for each other and for charity) we accept that incomes are very different across cat chat and it's simply not about what you spend but the thought and effort behind it. 

Hope it goes more smoothly for you all this year and you have lots of fun!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Had to have a sneaky peak at your SS Dog Chatters and I think the proof of posting pic is a really good idea. I might copy it and add to ours CC SS if that's ok?
> 
> I!


No problem!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

After a great deal of thought I sadly won't be joining in this year as my life is in Limbo as some of you are aware, so I can't be certain that I can participate the way I have done or would like to do and while of course I would make sure the parcel was sent, I would hate to disappoint Bungos SS by not being able to participate in the Receiving and the Opening and the Guessing threads properly / in time. 

Hopefully I'll be able to join in in 2019. Enjoy and I shall watch in the background.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Animallover26 said:


> After a great deal of thought I sadly won't be joining in this year as my life is in Limbo as some of you are aware, so I can't be certain that I can participate the way I have done or would like to do and while of course I would make sure the parcel was sent, I would hate to disappoint Bungos SS by not being able to participate in the Receiving and the Opening and the Guessing threads properly / in time.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to join in in 2019. Enjoy and I shall watch in the background.


Very thoughtful and gracious of you animallover26. Here's hoping 2019 is more settled.....


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Are...... Are we allowed to play?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> View attachment 367125
> 
> 
> Are...... Are we allowed to play?


Of course. I was relying on you to help make up the numbers


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> View attachment 367125
> 
> 
> Are...... Are we allowed to play?


Pahahahaha! ONLY. If sharks appear liberally in all your posts


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Pahahahaha! ONLY. If sharks appear liberally in all your posts


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Rott lover said:


> View attachment 367181


Who's semi-naked in the background?


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Sairy said:


> Who's semi-naked in the background?


ummm that's just a ummm shirtless ummm im not sure? what was the question again?


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Sairy said:


> Who's semi-naked in the background?


don't pay attention to that man behind the curtain......


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Rott lover said:


> ummm that's just a ummm shirtless ummm im not sure? what was the question again?


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

that's me I had just woken up and came around the corner to get camera flash in the eyes.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

@Lexiedhb you can share or not I don't mind but I did pm you


----------



## Biscuit123 (Jul 24, 2017)

So do you buy presents for others peoples dogs and then exchange it?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Well if this is not the essence of Christmas spirit then I don't know what is!!

This morning I have woken up to a generous donation to the "emergency fund" for this years SS, from our very own, semi naked @Rott lover .

This will of course go to our chosen charity - as everyone is going to play nice and send their parcels in a timely fashion!!!  But he wanted to ensure that no one was disappointed this year, and send a gift in memory of the gorgeous Oliver (Christmas dog extraordinaire!)

So THANK YOU @Rott lover super duper kind of you!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Lexiedhb said:


> Well if this is not the essence of Christmas spirit then I don't know what is!!
> 
> This morning I have woken up to a generous donation to the "emergency fund" for this years SS, from our very own, semi naked @Rott lover .
> 
> ...


Wow that is very kind. Thank you @Rott lover
I hope Santa brings you something extra special in his sack this year!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Biscuit123 said:


> So do you buy presents for others peoples dogs and then exchange it?


You get given a dog to buy for and then you send them their present (by 1st December at the latest). No-one knows who is buying for who (apart from me and Lexiedhb who are organising it, but we won't know who has bought for us) and once people have opened their parcels on Christmas day we start trying to guess who has bought for us.

You can look at secret santa threads from previous years to get the idea.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Really want to take part again this year!! My paypal isn't working yet - hope there will still be a place for a ginger lump! :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

@Biscuit123 it's UK only.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Me & Tilly would love to play this year


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

We'd like to join in please, I've not been as active this year on the forum though, Is there a rule about frequency of posting? We were participants last year, followed all the rules and joined in on the chat!


----------



## Biscuit123 (Jul 24, 2017)

Animallover26 said:


> @Biscuit123 it's UK only.


Oh ok!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Animallover26 said:


> @Biscuit123 it's UK only.


Thanks. Sorry @Biscuit123 I didn't realise you were overseas.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Biffo said:


> We'd like to join in please, I've not been as active this year on the forum though, Is there a rule about frequency of posting? We were participants last year, followed all the rules and joined in on the chat!


Looking at your posts you have still posted multiple times every month this year and were an active member last year so we would be very happy to have you on board


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Biffo said:


> We'd like to join in please, I've not been as active this year on the forum though, Is there a rule about frequency of posting? We were participants last year, followed all the rules and joined in on the chat!


There isnt actually a RULE about posting frequency, so you're good


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Lexiedhb said:


> Well if this is not the essence of Christmas spirit then I don't know what is!!
> 
> This morning I have woken up to a generous donation to the "emergency fund" for this years SS, from our very own, semi naked @Rott lover .
> 
> ...


Your very welcome


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Sairy said:


> Wow that is very kind. Thank you @Rott lover
> I hope Santa brings you something extra special in his sack this year!


santa is bringing my present early this year lol.I have faught tooth and nail for two years for my present this year.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Brilliant, thank you @Sairy , will PayPal the info too, 2 dogs to join in please.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Lexiedhb said:


> Well if this is not the essence of Christmas spirit then I don't know what is!!
> 
> This morning I have woken up to a generous donation to the "emergency fund" for this years SS, from our very own, semi naked @Rott lover .
> 
> ...


All the way from across the pond no less lol


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

That is a lovely thing to do @Rott lover


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Rosie64 said:


> That is a lovely thing to do @Rott lover


Here's the thing. I remember last year how happy most people were when they got their gifts. I remember how happy I was looking all those happy people and dogs. I remember how hard it was when people didn't get their presents and how sad I was that I couldn't join. This is my way of taking care of all that sadness. I get to participate and there will be no sad people or dogs not getting what they were supposed to.

It really is for selfish reasons lol.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

besides I am not a kind and nice person.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Our PayPal & pm sent


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Could my 3 join in please?

Bob, Rogue & Gypsy.

We didn't participate in a Secret Santa last year & Christmas just wasn't the same!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Oliver my little man


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent money over and pms. Sorry I was abit excited, and forgetful by the looks of things


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Paypal and pm sent!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Just a reminder - you don't have a participating spot until BOTH monies and PM with details have been sent.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Could there be a confirmed participants list on the first post? Then people will know if they are good to play, but if they don't see themselves on the list it'll give them a nudge to sort out what they've forgotten?


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Biffo said:


> Could there be a confirmed participants list on the first post? Then people will know if they are good to play, but if they don't see themselves on the list it'll give them a nudge to sort out what they've forgotten?


There's a list here https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/ss-2018-participants-list-of-players.500120/


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Thank you, I hadn't seen this thread. Been off and on this week and missed it!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Bump

Come on folks lets be havin some christmas spirit - sign up sign up!!!!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Bump

If anyone else sees this slipping can ya bump it please!!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

come on sign up and join in the entertainment. Don't hurt my one last remaining feeling by letting my donation go to waste.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2018)

Just giving this thread a leg back up to the top. Come on folks.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Free puppy for all participants? Or is that a disincentive...


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

don't make me go all aspca commercial on all of you and start posting sad faces to get you to join in............I will if I have to you know.......


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Please help make this Christmas happy for all the animals on petforums by signing up for secret santa paws so we don't have to feel dejected and lonely


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Christmas is no fun without presents. Herbie doesn't get to do this...










And here's an RSPCA face from Holly


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Sairy said:


> Christmas is no fun without presents. Herbie doesn't get to do this...
> 
> View attachment 368132
> 
> ...


Thank you for helping


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Pupper in a Christmas Jumper says 'sned me treats and I'll send you Santa's reindeer - here's one I ate earlier'


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

picaresque said:


> Free puppy for all participants? Or is that a disincentive...


If you got a pup for entering I would sign up with every dog I know lol


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Please sign up for Secret Santa peeps then maybe Mum won't shame me by putting me in this STUUUUPID jumper again, oh and of course I like pressy's too


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Rosie64 said:


> If you got a pup for entering I would sign up with every dog I know lol


Now we know what to get you :Smuggrin


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

soory forgot to put pic in previous post


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Festive JB is back










@JenKyzer , your boys playing this year?!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2018)

Ok you know what. I’m going to ask mum if she’d mind me signing mr mischief Buddy up and help with the paypal bit as I don’t have paypal and don’t know how it works.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Hector is all ready, he's got his outfit










and a box big enough to fit himself in


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Well, Teddy and I are very excited.

Can't wait to crack out the Christmas jumper!


----------



## LindsayH (May 4, 2017)

I'm going to up my posting game so I can join next year!
I loved looking at all the happy photos!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

LindsayH said:


> I'm going to up my posting game so I can join next year!
> I loved looking at all the happy photos!


Unless it's 6 months on the forum at CHRISTMAS


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Festive JB is back
> 
> View attachment 368160
> 
> ...


Hellooo! 
I've just logged in & saw this.

I don't think it would be fair for the pupsters buying for us as we're not exactly 'active' members anymore 

I know people love updates and pics and all things jazzy but I'd be crap at keeping up to date!

I'd hate to disappoint anyone 

Although I'd like to think we're good at participating in all other ways!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

JenKyzer said:


> Hellooo!
> I've just logged in & saw this.
> 
> I don't think it would be fair for the pupsters buying for us as we're not exactly 'active' members anymore
> ...


To be fair being " active" in general is not part of our rules. So long as you hit the compulsory stuff you're good to join, if of course you want to


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> Unless it's 6 months on the forum at CHRISTMAS


Been a member way over 6 months, but doesn't have 100 posts.

Should get posting I say


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Lexiedhb said:


> Been a member way over 6 months, but doesn't have 100 posts.
> 
> Should get posting I say


It cant be hard to post 100 separate pics in 100 separate posts can it ? lol

Get posting at least you have a shot to join lol


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> To be fair being " active" in general is not part of our rules. So long as you hit the compulsory stuff you're good to join, if of course you want to


I don't think Christmas would be the same if we didn't play!

I'm still conscious our doggo lifestyle isn't like that of most people... K


Rott lover said:


> It cant be hard to post 100 separate pics in 100 separate posts can it ? lol
> 
> Get posting at least you have a shot to join lol


I'm sure one year someone did this? 
They posted on anything and everything to get the count up to join! ....

Can anyone else remember this??


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> To be fair being " active" in general is not part of our rules. So long as you hit the compulsory stuff you're good to join, if of course you want to


Thankyou 
I'll have a think. The timings are fine  I just don't want to disappoint xx


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

JenKyzer said:


> Thankyou
> I'll have a think. The timings are fine  I just don't want to disappoint xx


If you think you can keep us at least posted and such then great but don't do it if you are not going to have fun and enjoy doing it.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

JenKyzer said:


> I don't think Christmas would be the same if we didn't play!
> 
> I'm still conscious our doggo lifestyle isn't like that of most people... K
> 
> ...


Don't forget I don't have my Muppet full time.... We make it work


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Rott lover said:


> If you think you can keep us at least posted and such then great but don't do it if you are not going to have fun and enjoy doing it.


The past 5years I've loved buying for dogs I don't know and loved seeing them with their gifts on opening thread . And I've loved watching mine in excitable pleasure opening theirs.

Enjoying it isn't a question for me.

I enjoy it that much that I care about other people's feelings and them also enjoying their experience of SS, as I'm not active.. even weekly really.. I'd hate for them to feel like they wish they have an active member to buy for.

That's my quandary


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

JenKyzer said:


> The past 5years I've loved buying for dogs I don't know and loved seeing them with their gifts on opening thread . And I've loved watching mine in excitable pleasure opening theirs.
> 
> Enjoying it isn't a question for me.
> 
> ...


Pffft. It has never even entered my head how often folk post etc. As long as the important threads are posted on then I reckon no one could feel disappointed


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Don't forget I don't have my Muppet full time.... We make it work


Ah yes you do!  hope you and yours are well x

I wasn't actually going to post that post... I thought twice and deleted what I wrote. How strange it's popped up when I've replied to something else! Blummin internet! Ha x


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

JenKyzer said:


> I'm sure one year someone did this?
> They posted on anything and everything to get the count up to join! ....
> 
> Can anyone else remember this??


I remember it , I think about 2 /3 years ago


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I'd much rather someone post on all the year's SS threads and not much otherwise, than the opposite. That'd feel much more like vanishing/ not taking part.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Lexiedhb said:


> Pffft. It has never even entered my head how often folk post etc. As long as the important threads are posted on then I reckon no one could feel disappointed


I didn't mean the posting part. I meant the joining in secret Santa.

Really what I am saying is don't just enter because we are all begging you to. We all want you to joint to have fun.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

JenKyzer said:


> The past 5years I've loved buying for dogs I don't know and loved seeing them with their gifts on opening thread . And I've loved watching mine in excitable pleasure opening theirs.
> 
> Enjoying it isn't a question for me.
> 
> ...


I think you would be fine.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Oliver says pleeeeeeease lol


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I have to thank everyone for one thing. going through all these pictures has made me smile so much as I haven't looked at them in a long time. I haven't even shed a tear just lots of smiles and laughs.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

JenKyzer said:


> The past 5years I've loved buying for dogs I don't know and loved seeing them with their gifts on opening thread . And I've loved watching mine in excitable pleasure opening theirs.
> 
> Enjoying it isn't a question for me.
> 
> ...


As long as you post in the required SS threads , Likes & dislikes , received , opening and guessing then your reciepient will enjoy it 
If you can commit to that then sign up and have fun


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Just to let everyone know, however many participants there are SS will still most definitely be going ahead!!! Because reindeers are so last year......


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Lexiedhb said:


> Just to let everyone know, however many participants there are SS will still most definitely be going ahead!!! Because reindeers are so last year......
> View attachment 368326


Abso-bloomin-lutely! Well we have 28 participants so far. Add me and you that makes 30 in total so more than enough to go ahead.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Sairy said:


> Abso-bloomin-lutely! Well we have 28 participants so far. Add me and you that makes 30 in total so more than enough to go ahead.


yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hoooray


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Christmas is coming 
Secret Santa has a task 
To deliver all the pressies
So our pups can have a blast


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

I'm not a very active poster but a very active lurker! 
I haven't joined in SS previously as Chevy had so many allergies, quirks and medical issues buying for her was impossible. However Chester is much more straight forward. Will be his first Christmas with us so would be nice for him to join in the fun if that's allowed?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Maria_1986 said:


> I'm not a very active poster but a very active lurker!
> I haven't joined in SS previously as Chevy had so many allergies, quirks and medical issues buying for her was impossible. However Chester is much more straight forward. Will be his first Christmas with us so would be nice for him to join in the fun if that's allowed?


Of course! As long as you participate in the compulsory threads your all good


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks, Chester is very excited to be allowed to play this year - he has even already put together a selection of clues that might work to be sent out to his SS for the guessing bit


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Maria_1986 said:


> Thanks, Chester is very excited to be allowed to play this year - he has even already put together a selection of clues that might work to be sent out to his SS for the guessing bit


Hint..not that am a part of secret santa but we need some more pics of Chevy and Chester on the forum!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

lullabydream said:


> Hint..not that am a part of secret santa but we need some more pics of Chevy and Chester on the forum!


Sadly Chevy was put to sleep on Wednesday  but I was just debating putting a Chester update on.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Maria_1986 said:


> Sadly Chevy was put to sleep on Wednesday  but I was just debating putting a Chester update on.


Am so sorry I didn't realise. I was in hospital so must have missed your post.

Run free Chevy 
Hugs to you xxx


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I've PM'd and paid. Really excited about this


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

ONLY 3 DAYS LEFT FOLKS..........


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Yaaaaaaaaas I wanna shop


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I can't wait to find out who our SS is so I can start shopping


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Even the horse is ready!!!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the likes and dislikes, love reading through that thread wondering which one we'll get to buy for :Happy


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Been a bit crazy in our household, but SS is firmly on the 'to do' list. Looking forward to seeing who all signs up and getting to know some different dogs as there are a few new names to me this year


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Sam wants to know why time is going soooo slowly -he's fed up waiting for Christmas and to see who is SS recipients will be already!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

PawsOnMe said:


> I'm looking forward to the likes and dislikes, love reading through that thread wondering which one we'll get to buy for :Happy


I like that stage of things too!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Tyton said:


> Sam wants to know why time is going soooo slowly -he's fed up waiting for Christmas and to see who is SS recipients will be already!
> 
> View attachment 368827


Ohhhh love him!!!

Come onfolks sign up or we'll send in the heavies..... Aka slightly miffed Samuel!!!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

don't make me get angry.......sign up now


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

He will be knocking at YOUR door next, wanting to know why you haven't signed up. Be afraid. Be very afraid...


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Chip say's SIGN UP NOW ! or this ANGRY Pug 









Will come and chomp on your Ankles


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2018)

I’m still speaking to mum about it.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

danielled said:


> I'm still speaking to mum about it.


Well you have until Friday Dan, then the sign up will be closed!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2018)

Lexiedhb said:


> Well you have until Friday Dan, then the sign up will be closed!


I know. Trying my best. She mentioned something last night while sorting my wasp sting out about us watching maybe then next year join in so I said well you better hurry up and decide mum because we have til friday. Then the boat sails off for this year.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

danielled said:


> I know. Trying my best. She mentioned something last night while sorting my wasp sting out about us watching maybe then next year join in so I said well you better hurry up and decide mum because we have til friday. Then the boat sails off for this year.


Might be a good idea to watch one, but you could always get her to look over the rules, and previous years secret santa threads


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Bbbbuuuuuuummmmmmmppppppp!

Last day tomorrow!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Winter is coming


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2018)

Lexiedhb said:


> Might be a good idea to watch one, but you could always get her to look over the rules, and previous years secret santa threads


Yeah we are leaning towards doing that. Looks like fun.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Hope 2019 is your year Dan if you can't do it this time around.

I'm looking at last year's Likes and Dislikes thread and getting _excited _:Watching I've always fancied joining in but being a total stresshead used to worry about having to time everything right and stuff but this year I thought sod it, it's fun, be brave, plus I don't think this Christmas has much to offer for me otherwise.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2018)

picaresque said:


> Hope 2019 is your year Dan if you can't do it this time around.
> 
> I'm looking at last year's Likes and Dislikes thread and getting _excited _:Watching I've always fancied joining in but being a total stresshead used to worry about having to time everything right and stuff but this year I thought sod it, it's fun, be brave, plus I don't think this Christmas has much to offer for me otherwise.


I have an app that can help me with dates to deliver by etc etc.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

If you thought Sam sulked....... he's not a patch on a big brother Ronin pout!!

Why can't I open the presents NOW!?!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2018)

If there's one more place for a mad staffsky and that's ok that we join I'll sort the registry tomorrow. Not a big Xmas fan myself but madam is so it'll be our 1st SS. Exciting!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Whiteshadow said:


> If there's one more place for a mad staffsky and that's ok that we join I'll sort the registry tomorrow. Not a big Xmas fan myself but madam is so it'll be our 1st SS. Exciting!


I am not a great fan of Christmas but do so love seeing Chip opening his presents from SS and all the other pupsters with theirs on the opening thread it is good fun


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Whiteshadow said:


> If there's one more place for a mad staffsky and that's ok that we join I'll sort the registry tomorrow. Not a big Xmas fan myself but madam is so it'll be our 1st SS. Exciting!


Of course! As soon as I've had your pm, and 50p by PayPal I'll add you to the list!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

That was very literally a last minute sign up :Hilarious

LIKES AND DISLIKES!
LIKES AND DISLIKES!
LIKES AND DISLIKES!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Likes and dislikes thread is now up folks. Get posting!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I shall do Cad's after this awful cold has gone and my brain feels less like a ball of cotton wool. Hopefully there'll be reminders about that too, in case my memory of this vanishes into the void!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Sairy said:


> Winter is coming
> 
> View attachment 369051


OMG! I literally looked at him and thought Jon Snow! lol


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Marcia said:


> OMG! I literally looked at him and thought Jon Snow! lol


cough*.... her.... *cough


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Lexiedhb said:


> cough*.... her.... *cough


My bad, she can be the mother of dragons then lol


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

@Whiteshadow don't forget your pm with details and 50p by PayPal by the end of today or you won't be able to play!!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Loving reading through these likes and dislikes!! I'm feeling so Christmassy I'm making myself a winter hat!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

PawsOnMe said:


> Loving reading through these likes and dislikes!! I'm feeling so Christmassy I'm making myself a winter hat!


I know what you mean I keep reading through them and then wondering who we are going to be buying for 
I want to start buying so keep looking to see if there is anything that they all seem to like lol


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Rosie64 said:


> I know what you mean I keep reading through them and then wondering who we are going to be buying for
> I want to start buying so keep looking to see if there is anything that they all seem to like lol


I know I'm really excited to start buying too. My first year in the SS but I think Chester is going to love it and I always enjoy shopping for dog stuff


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm seeing dogs for the first time!!!! 
Like your Chester maria!!!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Maria_1986 said:


> I know I'm really excited to start buying too. My first year in the SS but I think Chester is going to love it and I always enjoy shopping for dog stuff


This is our 6th year and although have been let down a couple of times I still enjoy it as much as I did the first time lol 
and I am NOT a Christmas person generaly


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Rosie64 said:


> I know what you mean I keep reading through them and then wondering who we are going to be buying for
> I want to start buying so keep looking to see if there is anything that they all seem to like lol


Ive alreasy bought something early this year in the January sales so I'm hoping it'll suit my SS


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

PawsOnMe said:


> Ive alreasy bought something early this year in the January sales so I'm hoping it'll suit my SS


I do have a couple of bits in the cupboard that I bought that I know that Chip will like if SS didn't go ahead this year 
so hopefully they will suit our SS


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> I'm seeing dogs for the first time!!!!
> Like your Chester maria!!!


Thanks, I've only had him 3 months but he has almost completed the destruction of my car today so you can have him if you like!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Maria_1986 said:


> Thanks, I've only had him 3 months but he has almost completed the destruction of my car today so you can have him if you like!


Wrap, pop in a box, and send him to your SS


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> Wrap, pop in a box, and send him to your SS


Ooh, now there's an idea!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Wow we're doing well on the likes and dislikes. Not many left to go.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Sairy said:


> Wow we're doing well on the likes and dislikes. Not many left to go.


We might have to bring the giving out of recipients forward if this keeps up!!!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> We might have to bring the giving out of recipients forward if this keeps up!!!


Wooooooo!!

not at all excited...


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Loved reading them all!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> We might have to bring the giving out of recipients forward if this keeps up!!!


Yaaahaa ! that will be good


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Just to let you all know I am absolutely NOT excited about this at all. I have certainly NOT been up since 7am putting together a spreadsheet of the secret Santa's I am in charge of. Nope. Definitely not :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Sairy said:


> Just to let you all know I am absolutely NOT excited about this at all. I have certainly NOT been up since 7am putting together a spreadsheet of the secret Santa's I am in charge of. Nope. Definitely not :Shamefullyembarrased


Me neither nope that wasn't me


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

Is there a thread with photos of what people have sent in previous years? I had a search but couldn't find anything. I'd like to get an idea of what gets sent.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-17-let-er-rip.468269/

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-16-ready-steady-unwrap.439081/
@Veba these were the last 2 years


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Thanks @PawsOnMe, I was going to go look for them too, so you've saved me a lot of effort!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Will get on to the likes/dislikes for my boys today

Sam's main like would be to have the full use of four legs, I'd like that too as I was meant to be at an Obed comp with the newfies but can't leave him, and he's meant to be showing in Leicester tomorrow!


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

PawsOnMe said:


> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-17-let-er-rip.468269/
> 
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-16-ready-steady-unwrap.439081/
> @Veba these were the last 2 years


Thank you! I'm even more excited now!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Only 11 dogs (between 5 different hoomans) left for likes and dislikes. Not that I'm getting unjustifiably impatient :Beaver


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Only 11 dogs (between 5 different hoomans) left for likes and dislikes. Not that I'm getting unjustifiably impatient :Beaver


Sorry will do mine soon, just have to sort this grouchy sore one out.... Must be feeling sorry for himself as he's taken himself back to bed even before I put the cheese away


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Tyton said:


> Sorry will do mine soon, just have to sort this grouchy sore one out.... Must be feeling sorry for himself as he's taken himself back to bed even before I put the cheese away
> 
> View attachment 369350


Oh bless him. And don't worry there's no rush. I'm just being impatient!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Tyton said:


> Sorry will do mine soon, just have to sort this grouchy sore one out.... Must be feeling sorry for himself as he's taken himself back to bed even before I put the cheese away
> 
> View attachment 369350


Is he ok??  xx


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Going by the likes and dislikes thread, lots of dogs on here seem to have a thing for latex!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

ITS ALL ON @simplysardonic

Edit
As in the last left to post, NOT latex

Edit 2
...probably


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> ITS ALL ON @simplysardonic
> 
> Edit
> As in the last left to post, NOT latex
> ...


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Now there's a statement/offer if ever there was one!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Only 7 more doggies likes and dislikes and we can find out who we are buying for 
Chip can't wait to start spending my money


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

I would have joined in this year, but as i literally don't post any more thought it was a bit unfair for whoever would have got us.

I shall be stalking everyone elses fun tho


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

BlueJay said:


> ITS ALL ON @simplysardonic
> 
> Edit
> As in the last left to post, NOT latex
> ...


Oh poodlepants!

So sorry all, I have been 'otherwise engaged' the last 2 weeks (as in new job, new term, new horrors!).

I'm on it, what's this about latex?

Asking for a friendompus

Edit: done!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Oh poodlepants!
> 
> So sorry all, I have been 'otherwise engaged' the last 2 weeks (as in new job, new term, new horrors!).
> 
> ...


Don't panic it actually wasn't just you


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Just @Tyton now. I'm impressed by how quickly everyone's done this!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry all..... Bear with me and I'll get my boys' likes and dislikes up soon!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Tyton said:


> Sorry all..... Bear with me and I'll get my boys' likes and dislikes up soon!


No worries. Everyone has just been super quick!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Ooh the hours (days?!!) of pressing refresh over and over are nearly upon us!!!! :Woot


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

PawsOnMe said:


> Ooh the hours (days?!!) of pressing refresh over and over are nearly upon us!!!! :Woot


Bahahaha! I've been doing that already waiting for the likes and dislikes thread to update :Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

That was super quick!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

YAY! We can start buying soooooooon


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Yaaaaas YAAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2018)

@Lexiedhb and @Sairy I'm so sorry I haven't forget to register it's just Im not sure I'm gonna be around at Xmas and already got enough stress so regrettably won't do it this year. 
Hope all of you and doggies have great time.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Yay! Really excited to start buying for SS - not so much about friends and family gifts but buying for dogs is always exciting!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Whiteshadow said:


> @Lexiedhb and @Sairy I'm so sorry I haven't forget to register it's just Im not sure I'm gonna be around at Xmas and already got enough stress so regrettably won't do it this year.
> Hope all of you and doggies have great time.


Hi Whiteshadow. Don't worry, we assumed you weren't taking part this year anyway as unfortunately you missed the deadline to register. Perhaps next year


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Whiteshadow said:


> @Lexiedhb and @Sairy I'm so sorry I haven't forget to register it's just Im not sure I'm gonna be around at Xmas and already got enough stress so regrettably won't do it this year.
> Hope all of you and doggies have great time.


You missed the deadline anyway mrs. Hopefully you'll join in next year


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hoooooray ! ALL likes and dislikes done now Chip is MEGA excited to find out who his SS is and to start buying


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok you lot don't break the internet with your refresh button stabbing, it won't be tonight!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> Ok you lot don't break the internet with your refresh button stabbing, it won't be tonight!


Damn that was a disappointing refresh!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> Ok you lot don't break the internet with your refresh button stabbing, it won't be tonight!


Aaaaawww , :Arghh:Arghh 
It was a bit much to expect I suppose especially at this time of night


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Some of us need our beauty sleep! :Yawn


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

" SIGH " keep checking hoping for a pm with our SS "sigh " no luck yet


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Rosie64 said:


> " SIGH " keep checking hoping for a pm with our SS "sigh " no luck yet


So you went and made a post that gave the rest of us false hope instead hahaha


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Just when I was thinking this lot have been so good, all patient and quiet


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Definitely not impatient to start shopping


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Guys I'm currently stranded with a blown-out tyre :Arghh

There is a possibility that some SS's may find out who they are buying for today, but it's all in the hands of the AA!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Sairy said:


> Guys I'm currently stranded with a blown-out tyre :Arghh
> 
> There is a possibility that some SS's may find out who they are buying for today, but it's all in the hands of the AA!


Hope you get home soon Mrs.......


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Guys I'm currently stranded with a blown-out tyre :Arghh
> 
> There is a possibility that some SS's may find out who they are buying for today, but it's all in the hands of the AA!


The reindeer/unicorns are on their way to help!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Sairy said:


> Guys I'm currently stranded with a blown-out tyre :Arghh
> 
> There is a possibility that some SS's may find out who they are buying for today, but it's all in the hands of the AA!


The AA have never let me down yet (ok... so I've only used them once)


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Sairy said:


> Guys I'm currently stranded with a blown-out tyre :Arghh
> 
> There is a possibility that some SS's may find out who they are buying for today, but it's all in the hands of the AA!


Hope they get out to you quickly and that you get home safely.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm home safely. Just having tea.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

:Woot:Woot:Woot*happy dancing*:Woot:Woot:Woot


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Yaaaay Chip got his SS , time to shop


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sairy said:


> I'm home safely. Just having tea.


Glad you got home safely


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Yay!!! 

Now to start spending


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Yassssssssssssssssssssssss shop shop shop shop shop shop!!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

Not excited here at all....


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Yeeeeeeeeeeees! Now, where's that likes & dislikes thread run off to...

@Lexiedhb do you think you could add a link to it in the first post here? Just so that it's super easy to find

eta - IGNORE ME I scrolled down my PM to find my person too quickly to ACTUALLY READ IT, and see the link was there!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Torin. said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeees! Now, where's that likes & dislikes thread run off to...
> 
> @Lexiedhb do you think you could add a link to it in the first post here? Just so that it's super easy to find
> 
> eta - IGNORE ME I scrolled down my PM to find my person too quickly to ACTUALLY READ IT, and see the link was there!


Lol it's ok I've done it anyway!!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

So looking forward to spoiling our SS


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Commencing operation "stalk mode"........


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> Commencing operation "stalk mode"........


Be careful though, because we can stalk who you're stalking on the who's online page


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Eeek so excited! 

Finished watching bake off and there was a lovely PM waiting 

To the likes and dislikes thread..... :Joyful


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Torin. said:


> Be careful though, because we can stalk who you're stalking on the who's online page


 I never thought that!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I've not already got a basket full of dog stuff on an online pet shop...no no no no...


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Torin. said:


> Be careful though, because we can stalk who you're stalking on the who's online page


What!!!! How????


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

ORGANISER HAT ON - if anyone does not receive their SS, - please PM myself or @Sairy

Ta


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> What!!!! How????


https://www.petforums.co.uk/online/?type=registered

The link is on the main forum index page above the shortform list of which members are online.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yay now to start shopping! :Woot


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

After a pretty rubbish day today, getting my.. I mean Chester's, SS has cheered me right up 

Chester hit the wrong button a few times while starting the shopping for his SS and a few extra treats for him seem to have snuck into the basket


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Maria_1986 said:


> After a pretty rubbish day today, getting my.. I mean Chester's, SS has cheered me right up
> 
> Chester hit the wrong button a few times while starting the shopping for his SS and a few extra treats for him seem to have snuck into the basket


Dex does this..... A lot!!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Yaaaaaay!!!

Rory is on a secret night shift mission to get the Christmas gear out in work too 
IT BEGINS


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Unfortunately Teds has had too much mulled wine.. shopping will commence tomorrow!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Teddy-dog said:


> Unfortunately Teds has had too much mulled wine.. shopping will commence tomorrow!


Great picture , that made me laugh and I nearly spat my Tea every where


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Maria_1986 said:


> Chester hit the wrong button a few times while starting the shopping for his SS and a few extra treats for him seem to have snuck into the basket





Lexiedhb said:


> Dex does this..... A lot!!


Chip seems to have done that too


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> Chip seems to have done that too


So do Holly and Ted. My rabbits Oreo and Cookie do too


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Glad its not just Chester who adds extras to the shopping basket!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Maria_1986 said:


> Glad its not just Chester who adds extras to the shopping basket!


Fat paws are whats blamed here...... not convinced!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> Fat paws are whats blamed here...... not convinced!


It was blamed on one's inability to settle and sit still for longer than a millisecond without hunting for something edible and subsequent walking over the laptop here. Which might have worked if I was actually talking about Chester and not Malteser, one of the guinea pigs, who was actually helping me shop last night!


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

I want to get two of everything - must resist! :Hilarious 
A couple of Yakers and an extra toy might have snook in - the toy is so Lily can be quality control :Angelic Yakers she loves but the last time she had one was for SS and around SS time - obviously now it's a tradition that simply must be upheld :Smug


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Please could people share which shops they're using? I know of some online shops for dog stuffs, but it could be particularly useful for people who are buying for a SS whose dog likes different things to their own re. what ideas they have!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

zooplus
amazon
ebay
Rocky and Bud 
Big dog world
Pet planet

Are all shops I have used in the past, doesn't mean I will be in this years SS of course .... ohhhh the suspense builds......


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Torin. said:


> Please could people share which shops they're using? I know of some online shops for dog stuffs, but it could be particularly useful for people who are buying for a SS whose dog likes different things to their own re. what ideas they have!


My usual browsing shops;
https://www.zooplus.co.uk
http://www.petsathome.com
https://www.vetuk.co.uk
https://www.viovet.co.uk
https://www.myitchydog.co.uk
https://www.petplanet.co.uk
https://www.finerbynature.co.uk
https://www.doggytreat.co.uk
https://tug-e-nuff.co.uk
https://www.activehound.co.uk

Not necessarily using them for SS ompus:Angelic


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Torin. said:


> Please could people share which shops they're using? I know of some online shops for dog stuffs, but it could be particularly useful for people who are buying for a SS whose dog likes different things to their own re. what ideas they have!


I use the same shops all year round which are 
https://www.zooplus.co.uk
http://www.petsathome.com
https://www.petplanet.co.uk
https://www.activehound.co.uk
https://www.ebay.co.uk/
https://www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

I've not done SS before but for my everyday online dog shopping I use some of the above but also 
seatreats
fish4dogs
skippers
performance dog
natural-treats.co.uk


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Alfie and Belle have started shopping for their SS  And it would seem that they've added a couple of bit in for themselves too LOL


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I trawl a lot of the aforementioned online shops, but also like having a poke around some of our local independent pet shops. Sometimes you can find wee gems that aren't available in the larger chains (plus my boys always like physically going into the stores as they get spoiled rotten - even our village pet shop where my lads are wider than the aisles!!)

PS remember not to say what exactly you have bought for your SS as anything you say can (and will!) be used against you as evidence when it comes to guessing after we've all opened!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

*gets four different wrapping papers to throw everyone off the trail*


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> *gets four different wrapping papers to throw everyone off the trail*


I made that mistake one year - a lovely set of matching parcels.... looked good in my house....not so clever once people started saying - that looks just like MY dog's present.......

I'm beginning to think that this SS idea isn't teaching us generosity and goodwill, but more how to be devious and cover our tracks


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

The first year I played (2 years ago) I was so excited I posted a pic of my first wrapped present
This year I will get into it just feeling under the weather at the mo so its work then bed for me.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Tillystar said:


> The first year I played (2 years ago) I was so excited I posted a pic of my first wrapped present
> This year I will get into it just feeling under the weather at the mo so its work then bed for me.


Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Well this timing has gone incredibly well with it being payday around this time and everything!!!

So much stuff....... how does one choose..... arggghhhh!


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

I shop at
Zooplus
Wilko
Pet planet
Barks and bunnies
Amazon
Pet care by post
Pets at home
VetUK
eBay
Wish


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Well this timing has gone incredibly well with it being payday around this time and everything!!!
> 
> So much stuff....... how does one choose..... arggghhhh!


Buy it all, and double of everything. And in my case also look at the bunny section on every site too :Greedy:Greedy


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Heard on the radio it's "pet week" at Lidl in case anyone has one near them.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Chester is very unhappy at the current state of affairs. 

A box arrived that he wasn't allowed to investigate, normally all deliveries have to go through a customs sniffer dog check first (the pizzle order is always met with great joy!). However this one went straight on top of the wardrobe as I saw a great christmas pressie for him while doing some SS window shopping and I don't want him getting to it before then. I'm not sure how to tell him that this will probably be the first of many he isn't allowed to look in and spoil the surprise!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Now I'm feeling better, Tilly & I have been shopping today eek exciting now!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

It's official, my postman hates me!!!!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

NOT THAT I'M DONE YET..........
Is there a date not to post out before, or just go whenever?


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> NOT THAT I'M DONE YET..........
> Is there a date not to post out before, or just go whenever?


I was wondering the same thing - not that I am done yet either but I like to know all the rules.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Nope, go whenever!!!!!! So long as it's before Dec 1st, you're good 
Remembering to send a pic of your proof of postage to the person who gave you your SS.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

How are all our Secret Santa's getting on? We are off shopping today and ho ho hoping to get some stuff for ours, aren't we Holly?

Aren't we Holly?

Holly?

....


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Sairy said:


> How are all our Secret Santa's getting on? We are off shopping today and ho ho hoping to get some stuff for ours, aren't we Holly?
> 
> Aren't we Holly?
> 
> ...


It was all going very well until OH left the SS box at Chester height.... he is now on the naughty list and should only get a lump of coal for Christmas! And you can read he as OH or Chester - both are on the naughty list in this house!

I do think that Holly has the right idea - we are supposed to be going to check out a new field to use for training practice today, I wish I could go back to bed and even my bonkers spangle has put himself back to bed after only a 20 min quick nip round the block this morning!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Maria_1986 said:


> It was all going very well until OH left the SS box at Chester height.... he is now on the naughty list and should only get a lump of coal for Christmas! And you can read he as OH or Chester - both are on the naughty list in this house!
> 
> I do think that Holly has the right idea - we are supposed to be going to check out a new field to use for training practice today, I wish I could go back to bed and even my bonkers spangle has put himself back to bed after only a 20 min quick nip round the block this morning!


Holly likes her lie-ins in the morning. Nothing like coseying up on the hooman bed with her doughnut.

Oh dear, smacked bottoms and early to bed with no supper for Chester and your OH. Santa needs to have some stern words!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I'm attempting to hold off buying online until after I visit a huge independent petshop in a couple of weeks. Attempting.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Well I WAS finished shopping for our SS but made the mistake of leaving the bag on the sofa with 
the gifts in and Chip helped himself to one of them while I was out of the room so he is now on the naughty list too .
He never usually goes down my bags , he may have a bit of a sniff but has never taken anything before so I 
thought they were safe .


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I have lots of ideas  and have been online browsing just need to decide on what’s going in the basket!!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Tilly found where the SS gifts are ompus


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

So many new detective dog rectuits


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

So much choice - I love shopping for SS!! Much more fun than buying Christmas presents for my family :Hilarious


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Just got back from a nice long wet walk...so now it's time for some shopping ompus


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I have one thing sorted and some ideas for other bits but not really started shopping yet! :Nailbiting


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm well and truly in the Christmas spirit. I've spent far too much already, and no doubt will see more exciting stuff that obviously _needs_ to be purchased :Bag
Its ok, coz at least it's not my own dogs I'm spoiling!!

Also Christmas present for my boyfriend has just arrived.... I thought you guys would appreciate it :Hilarious


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Well I managed to get pretty much everything for our SS today, so feeling accomplished. Holly, however, was no help at all. No opinion on anything unless it's right in front of her 

I may have slipped a couple of things in the basket for her though :Bag


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> I'm well and truly in the Christmas spirit. I've spent far too much already, and no doubt will see more exciting stuff that obviously _needs_ to be purchased :Bag
> Its ok, coz at least it's not my own dogs I'm spoiling!!
> 
> Also Christmas present for my boyfriend has just arrived.... I thought you guys would appreciate it :Hilarious
> ...


They are truly awesome 

Completely off topic but have PAH brought out the nice wainwrights tins again this year ?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Hope it’s ok I still follow everyone excitement even though I’m not playing this year


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> They are truly awesome
> 
> Completely off topic but have PAH brought out the nice wainwrights tins again this year ?


Yep! Should be in store and online now; two different flavours this year, plus the tray one too


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Yes doooooo @Westie Mum


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Westie Mum said:


> Hope it's ok I still follow everyone excitement even though I'm not playing this year


Of course


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I've only bought a few things online so far, have most of it planned out though. Tweedledum and Tweedledee are not allowed to help.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> Yep! Should be in store and online now; two different flavours this year, plus the tray one too


Ooooh fab! The turkey tins were massive hits here last year, the trays not so much but think they were duck and mine aren't a huge fan of duck for some reason.

Will do an online order I think as local shop only had a few of each last year !

Thanks x x



Torin. said:


> Yes doooooo @Westie Mum





Sairy said:


> Of course


Thank you both  I'm going to really miss it this year but life is just too unpredictable for me at the moment. So least I can watch the excitement x


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

First few bits ordered...now to find wrapping paper


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> I'm well and truly in the Christmas spirit. I've spent far too much already, and no doubt will see more exciting stuff that obviously _needs_ to be purchased :Bag
> Its ok, coz at least it's not my own dogs I'm spoiling!!
> 
> Also Christmas present for my boyfriend has just arrived.... I thought you guys would appreciate it :Hilarious
> ...


Where did you get these from?


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

@BlueJay would you mind telling where you got the socks from , they are great

Well I have now finished shopping for our SS just have to keep from Chip until wrapped and sent


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

lullabydream said:


> Where did you get these from?





Rosie64 said:


> @BlueJay would you mind telling where you got the socks from , they are great
> 
> Well I have now finished shopping for our SS just have to keep from Chip until wrapped and sent


https://www.supersocks.co.uk


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

It's cold tonight, so I thought Cadvan might appreciate the thinner of his two jumpers. Nope! He says that although it fitted him perfectly in his old home, with his new bikejor shoulder muscles he can't walk while wearing it.

So I present a sad Christmas pudding


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I guess I should begin the never ending hunt for the correct sized box!!!!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> I guess I should begin the never ending hunt for the correct sized box!!!!


i've ordered so much stuff recently that I'm spoilt for choice and overrun with boxes I'm not getting rid of just in case it's the right size


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> https://www.supersocks.co.uk


Am not going to lie that they are the most expensive socks I have ever bought...but thank you so much for the link!

OH will be so pleased at Christmas, although he may hide it well with moaning!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I may have just ordered the OH some socks :Bag


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I have ordered some of the socks for my Daughter she would go ape sh..t if she knew how much they cost


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> I guess I should begin the never ending hunt for the correct sized box!!!!


Ah yes, the box hunt! Order more stuff to get more boxes! That's the way to go


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I should be OK for boxes.....









This is our back stairwell at work, someone asked why they've kept all the flu jab packaging.... The head nurse replied, ' we're keeping them for Laura to see if she needs them for her dogs. For scentwork or something'

I have them well trained lol


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Amazing


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

PawsOnMe said:


> i've ordered so much stuff recently that I'm spoilt for choice and overrun with boxes I'm not getting rid of just in case it's the right size


Yeah and if I was that clever i'd have kept mine to...... sadly my brain must have fallen out.......:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> Yeah and if I was that clever i'd have kept mine to...... sadly my brain must have fallen out.......:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


I put loads of boxes in the last recycling collection - D'OH! :Banghead


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah I don't think my strategy of the last few years of 'oh no I need boxes for Secret Santa, oh well I'll just have to order a couple of pairs of shoes/boots' will work this year as the shoe boxes ended up being too small last year :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Tyton said:


> I should be OK for boxes.....
> View attachment 371359
> 
> 
> ...


This looks like my bedroom  full of cardboard boxes. My bunnies love them. They make a right mess. I'm good for boxes here too.








Just like to state that was the right way up, but Oreo thought it would be better this way up!.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am ok for a box , I have a thing about boxes if they are nice strong boxes I just can't throw them out .
I flatten them out and put them behind the furniture or any where they will fit , well you never know when you will need one


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

The problem with box-shaped things in our house is that ginger things tend to sleep in them!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

And...










Yes that is a seed tray with a layer of soil in. I took the soil out and he stopped sleeping in it so I had to put it back in again


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

My plan is to use a house move box as there's a bunch of sizes. I'll just have to hope that I don't first give a perfect-sized one to my guinea pigs to munch up...


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Sairy said:


> The problem with box-shaped things in our house is that ginger things tend to sleep in them!
> 
> View attachment 371645


I have that problem too except more of a Tabby/Tortie thing 










The Ginger one has a big bum and so has bursts his box












MontyMaude said:


> Yeah I don't think my strategy of the last few years of 'oh no I need boxes for Secret Santa, oh well I'll just have to order a couple of pairs of shoes/boots' will work this year as the shoe boxes ended up being too small last year :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


and not sure how it happened but I have a pair of boots and a pair of shoes winging their way to me  so I may have boxes after all :Hilarious


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Boxes either get munched by a guinea pig or used for Scentwork. Chev used to leave boxes pretty intact and useable - Chester is a one spaniel demolition team and flattens everything in his path!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

MontyMaude said:


> I have that problem too except more of a Tabby/Tortie thing
> 
> View attachment 371653
> 
> ...


The ginger's proud face :Hilarious


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Torin. said:


> My plan is to use a house move box as there's a bunch of sizes. I'll just have to hope that I don't first give a perfect-sized one to my guinea pigs to munch up...


I totally read that as you plan to move house so you'll have boxes! I thought moving house just to get boxes was going a bit far!!!


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Lily loves shredding boxes - it's only been since I let her open her SS box and presents :Hilarious I'm sure she'll be more than happy to do it again this year, always wanted a dog that opens their own presents  just got to keep human presents out of her reach or she'll open those too!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Sarah H said:


> I totally read that as you plan to move house so you'll have boxes! I thought moving house just to get boxes was going a bit far!!!


Bahahahahaha, that would be hilarious! And would make @MontyMaude's new shoes look very restrained


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Sarah H said:


> I totally read that as you plan to move house so you'll have boxes! I thought moving house just to get boxes was going a bit far!!!


Seems entirely reasonable to me!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

ShibaPup said:


> Lily loves shredding boxes - it's only been since I let her open her SS box and presents :Hilarious I'm sure she'll be more than happy to do it again this year, always wanted a dog that opens their own presents  just got to keep human presents out of her reach or she'll open those too!


Talking of which, how do people normally make sure that human pressies are not also open/destroyed by dogs - do you label them separately?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Maria_1986 said:


> Talking of which, how do people normally make sure that human pressies are not also open/destroyed by dogs - do you label them separately?


Yes. In big letters I write "for xyz's mum"


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

It could be helpful if edible wrapped dog presents could be labelled in the same way. Cadvan at least would be sure to scoff food all in one go as part of general unwrapping "look I unwrapped them and all I found was this broken plastic packet....!"


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Torin. said:


> It could be helpful if edible wrapped dog presents could be labelled in the same way. Cadvan at least would be sure to scoff food all in one go as part of general unwrapping "look I unwrapped them and all I found was this broken plastic packet....!"


Lol. I thought that but actually he's too busy discovering what's in the next wrapped thing, especially if I'm going " ohhhhh what's dis" I have only had to hide 1 food item so he'd continue opening the rest.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Anyone got a box of things things that have arrived and turned out to be wholly unsuitable for both this year's SS, and your own dog, so you keep em incase they are suitable for next year's????


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Anyone got a box of things things that have arrived and turned out to be wholly unsuitable for both this year's SS, and your own dog, so you keep em incase they are suitable for next year's????


You need more dogs; there's never anything unsuitable for everyone here :Hilarious


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> Anyone got a box of things things that have arrived and turned out to be wholly unsuitable for both this year's SS, and your own dog, so you keep em incase they are suitable for next year's????


I have stuck some of mine in my training box to use for 'leave' practice, and for others I know of a household where they will be suitable so their dogs will be getting Christmas pressies from me this year


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> You need more dogs; there's never anything unsuitable for everyone here :Hilarious


 You may well be right there!!!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Anyone got a box of things things that have arrived and turned out to be wholly unsuitable for both this year's SS, and your own dog, so you keep em incase they are suitable for next year's????


If your dog(s) can't use them.... your SS can't use them... your friends' dogs cannot use them..... then I stick them in a raffle - there's always requests for raffle prizes at rally comps, fun shows, fundraisers etc.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Tyton said:


> If your dog(s) can't use them.... your SS can't use them... your friends' dogs cannot use them..... then I stick them in a raffle - there's always requests for raffle prizes at rally comps, fun shows, fundraisers etc.


Yeah having a knob dog we don't tend to go to social events :Arghh
local rescue might make use of them tho


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I've gotten to know the delivery man far too well this past few weeks, seems like everyday things are getting delivered and he keeps picking up where the conversation left off last time...about cat litter!! :Bored (apparently it's brilliant for stopping his van steaming up :Wideyed).


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

ShibaPup said:


> Lily loves shredding boxes - it's only been since I let her open her SS box and presents :Hilarious I'm sure she'll be more than happy to do it again this year, always wanted a dog that opens their own presents  just got to keep human presents out of her reach or she'll open those too!


For this reason alone xmas presents arent put under the tree until xmas eve at which point all animals are banned from that room because they're both little so and so's who will unwrap anything. Infact the cat's the worst for it  and she doesnt even play SS though i do buy her a few things and wrap them


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm just feeling guilty for coming home with/having delivered lots of interesting, smelly dog things and putting them away. Don't worry boys, you will have your reward.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Christmas came early for Tilly in the form of a nice new igloo bed


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Tillystar said:


> Christmas came early for Tilly in the form of a nice new igloo bed
> View attachment 372337


That looks so comfy and cosy!! I best not let Izzy see as she'll be after one!!


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Think Lily is thoroughly enjoying herself - plenty of boxes to destroy that aren't a suitable size :Hilarious


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

SS shopping and end up with a couple of dog advent calendars for G&T - I'm one of those people now


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

picaresque said:


> SS shopping and end up with a couple of dog advent calendars for G&T - I'm one of those people now


I have a different thing, drinking too many G and T's - then ordering the contents of the internet.........


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> I have a different thing, drinking too many G and T's - then ordering the contents of the internet.........


Glad I'm not the only one!!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
Then I wonder where the paycheck went!!!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Lexiedhb said:


> I have a different thing, drinking too many G and T's - then ordering the contents of the internet.........


Ebay should insist on a breathalyser test before purchases.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

picaresque said:


> Ebay should insist on a breathalyser test before purchases.


Never a truer word spoken...... :Greedy:Greedy:Greedy:Greedy


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Hurry up new house internet I need to buy too much stuff online.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Me and this gorgeous little face







are all done  
Only issue is I've got a box too big & a box too small


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I have just got to finish wrapping , I have a box but ran out of paper, 
I know I have more somewhere but I have searched every where I can think of 
and can not find it


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Oooh, thanks for the wrapping reminder @Rosie64 I had somehow forgotten!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi folks, just a reminder to please let myself or @Lexiedhb (whoever sent you your ss) know when you have posted your parcel and send proof of postage. Please also make sure you post a picture on the thread when you have RECEIVED a parcel.

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-18-ive-got-mine.504583/


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Sairy said:


> Hi folks, just a reminder to please let myself or @Lexiedhb (whoever sent you your ss) know when you have posted your parcel and send proof of postage. Please also make sure you post a picture on the thread when you have RECEIVED a parcel.
> 
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-18-ive-got-mine.504583/


Just to add to this, if you have more than one dog playing, you may need to pm both Sairy and myself, if both of us gave you an SS.
This is so we get to have some mystery surrounding our SS too!!

So GET BLUMMING POSTING


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I AM EXCITED


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I need wrapping paper ......


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Lexiedhb said:


> I need wrapping paper ......


Me too!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Sairy said:


> Me too!


Me three!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

That was me last week hah. Can I check that we should include a clue for our person to guess? Most SSs do this, but there's always the occasional one where people want to keep it in the dark. Which IMO is far less fun!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Yes please include a clue. You can look at threads from previous years if you need ideas


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Torin. said:


> That was me last week hah. Can I check that we should include a clue for our person to guess? Most SSs do this, but there's always the occasional one where people want to keep it in the dark. Which IMO is far less fun!


Yup clue is essential - as per rules


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I already have my clue all thought out, I just had a sudden moment of doubt!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am really hopeless at guessing / working out the clues , but usually get it after a few wrong ones 
It is all part of the fun .


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Some people are so amazing at clues I'm surprised anyone ever guesses them!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I’m rubbish at clues! Guessing them and making them up :Hilarious


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I always think my clues are really clever.... Then they are guessed in about 2 muns!

I'm rubbish at working them out though


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

I need wrapping paper too. I've wrote myself a note to get it this weekend as I'm working the next 2.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm struggling with a clue - also need wrapping paper, and waiting for a couple more things to arrive...


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I have no idea yet on clues..it seems hard when there's two of them sending it  also need wrapping paper and to choose a box out of my mountain of boxes!

What did people do in previous years for clues? (I've looked on the other SS threads but there's not many on them :Shy)


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

There was a thread last year, I’m not sure if it was just something that got added onto another thread though, of a few people who couldn’t solve their clues and came to ask for help. Although I don’t take part in SS, it was good fun trying to help solve a fiendish clue for someone.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I've been thinking about clues for weeks - they don't have to be like MI5-recruitment level riddles do they, as mine won't present much of a challenge igeon


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

I'm a bit worried about the clue working out bit! I have a clue (actually I have 3 and not sure what one to send!) to send but I'm not sure how good i will be at solving the clue we get, glad to hear that there has been help if needed in previous years.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Maria_1986 said:


> I'm a bit worried about the clue working out bit! I have a clue (actually I have 3 and not sure what one to send!) to send but I'm not sure how good i will be at solving the clue we get, glad to hear that there has been help if needed in previous years.


I wouldn't worry about it , I am really dull at guessing / working out the clues, normally takes at least 3 attempts 
then only gets solved with the help of others lol
It's all part of the fun, no one takes it too seriously, 
If you really can't solve it and want to thank the sender of your SS just ask them to step forward and acknowledge it was them


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

picaresque said:


> I've been thinking about clues for weeks - they don't have to be like MI5-recruitment level riddles do they, as mine won't present much of a challenge igeon


No they don't have to be MI5 level lol mine are usually guessed straight away so definitely not very challenging, I am hopeless at doing the clues 
making them up and guessing


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Rosie64 said:


> No they don't have to be MI5 level lol mine are usually guessed straight away so definitely not very challenging, I am hopeless at doing the clues
> making them up and guessing


Thanks @Rosie64  I'm having some slight first-timers nerves about getting things wrong!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

picaresque said:


> Thanks @Rosie64  I'm having some slight first-timers nerves about getting things wrong!


I think that basically covers me asking about it (again) lol


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

picaresque said:


> Thanks @Rosie64  I'm having some slight first-timers nerves about getting things wrong!


Don't worry about it , not much you can get wrong , just post your received pics , opening pics and do your best with the clues you get
"It is meant to be " FUN " 
I find some of the clues really hard to work out but once I know the answer I could kick myself for not being able to work it out. 
If I really cant do it I just say something like my clue is xyz can any someone help and if still can't get it I ask for my
SS to reveal themselves but have only had to do that once


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Rosie64 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it , I am really dull at guessing / working out the clues, normally takes at least 3 attempts
> then only gets solved with the help of others lol
> It's all part of the fun, no one takes it too seriously,
> If you really can't solve it and want to thank the sender of your SS just ask them to step forward and acknowledge it was them





picaresque said:


> Thanks @Rosie64  I'm having some slight first-timers nerves about getting things wrong!


Thanks for the clarification and help @Rosie64 , I'm also having some first timer nerves about getting things wrong!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

picaresque said:


> Thanks @Rosie64  I'm having some slight first-timers nerves about getting things wrong!


Me too!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Clues can be as simple as say a drawing of a flower, if your dogs name is a flower. Or abstract, one year I sent a purple hippo toy as my clue as in likes and dislikes I had said purple was his colour, and I often refer to him as a hippo.

I also googled the meaning of "Dexter" and used that definition one year .

You could do an anagram, word play, riddle

Don't worry about it too much though


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I worried about what to do with clues too, the clues I've done are:

1. Printed off a picture of Bungo Womble.
2. Did some googling and found that 'Bungo' is the name of a lot of things, so did a 'I am also named after a' and then listed a bunch of stuff and my SS just needed to do some detective work (think that was @Rosie64 clue one year)
3. Last year I made up a wordsearch, once all the words had been found the left over letters revealed the clue - That was fun making that one


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Animallover26 said:


> Did some googling and found that 'Bungo' is the name of a lot of things, so did a 'I am also named after a' and then listed a bunch of stuff and my SS just needed to do some detective work (think that was @Rosie64 clue one year)


Yes that was me that one gave me a head ache lol  but I got it in the end without any help 

One year my clue was I can come from this and a picture of a potato , potato - Chip


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Last year I sent Christmas dinosaurs because why not... The official threads all had one somewhere 

I sent special cards one year too. All of the dogs are named after fictional characters, so the cards were of the character/film/whatever

Frodo was the receiver of Dexter's purple hippo, yaaay!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> *Yes that was me that one gave me a head ache lol  but I got it in the end without any help*
> 
> One year my clue was I can come from this and a picture of a potato , potato - Chip


Oops. Sorry  But Yippee! you did get it


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Hey folks, now that parcels are arriving I'm thinking best not to say that you haven't sent yours yet etc. Unless of course you are doing it to throw your SS off the scent :Shifty


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Doofus is ready...gonna send our parcel soon...or have we sent it already...hmmmm


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

StormyThai said:


> Doofus is ready...gonna send our parcel soon...or have we sent it already...hmmmm
> 
> View attachment 374637


Mwahahahaha!!!! :Mooning:Mooning:Mooning


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Ooooooooh exciting!

Our's isn't sent yet....or is it????? Mwhahahahahahahaaaaaa :Troll


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Billy got one of these yesterday...










Will it be the SS !?  
I'll nip to get it this morning as I start work at 12 today.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

JenKyzer said:


> Billy got one of these yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 374846
> 
> ...


Woohoo how exciting!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Surname: The Dog
Good work, postman :Hilarious


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> Surname: The Dog
> Good work, postman :Hilarious


Bahaha I didn't see that. I wonder if Billy was on the other side of the door going "it's for me Mr Postman, please don't go, it's for meeeeee!"


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

I was trying to figure out the surname got the dog bit but not the the now it makes sense.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

@JenKyzer make sure you take Billy's ID to be able to collect it :Hilarious


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Tillystar said:


> @JenKyzer make sure you take Billy's ID to be able to collect it :Hilarious


Maybe she should dress up as a dog as well?


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Chester is now having a mad dash around, air scenting like crazy, trying to work out where the very very interesting smelling box might have gone after he got shown it for a photo then it got whisked away again! We both want it to be Christmas already now!!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

@JenKyzer did you manage to pick up Billy's package, or were you just not looking bull terrierish enough and they refused to give it to you?

:Hilarious


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Just over 3 weeks left to get posted folks!!!!
Let's make those postman work for his pennies!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Sairy said:


> @JenKyzer did you manage to pick up Billy's package, or were you just not looking bull terrierish enough and they refused to give it to you?
> 
> :Hilarious


Haha... I took a few items with our address on just incase!!

Sorry I haven't updated, crazy 2 days!

We have it! 
I'll attempt the best pic possible of him with it tomorrow whilst I'm off work  although he keeps looking behind the sofa to stare at it and whining to get to it!!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope everyone keeps with it so all my donated money goes to charity instead of keeping someone else's end up.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Anyone else getting excited at all the parcels arriving?


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sairy said:


> Anyone else getting excited at all the parcels arriving?


Yes me, don't really do Christmas as such but do get very excited at SS


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> Yes me, don't really do Christmas as such but do get very excited at SS


Me too @Rosie64


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I like Christmas as my birthday is just after, but other than SS I don't really do getting excited about it in advance!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Torin. said:


> I like Christmas as my birthday is just after, but other than SS I don't really do getting excited about it in advance!


We'll start!!!  SS is so brilliant it gets you in that festive mood


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

21 DAYS until posting deadline - 21 days ..........

:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Gosh, I’m so behind with this, is there a received thread? 
I have some very VERY .. excited Billy pictures to share .. That shame my ‘wait’ training :Bag .... :Woot he’s nuts!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Nvm. Found it !!!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

JenKyzer said:


> Gosh, I'm so behind with this, is there a received thread?
> I have some very VERY .. excited Billy pictures to share .. That shame my 'wait' training :Bag .... :Woot he's nuts!


I do love your Billy he is such a handsome boy, I have always wanted an EBT


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Can I just apologise in advance to my SS recipients for all the dog hair caught in the sellotape


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

picaresque said:


> Can I just apologise in advance to my SS recipients for all the dog hair caught in the sellotape


Ooh is that the clue?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Sairy said:


> Ooh is that the clue?


"Guess who's hair?"


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Sairy said:


> Ooh is that the clue?


It might help actually :Smuggrin


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Been out to do some Christmas shopping today. I've bought Holly a red sparkly collar with sleigh bells on which she will be wearing to the various Christmas parties she's going to. I'm not even sorry :Hilarious


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Cad's Christmas jumper came this morning  Had a super busy day so not tried it on him yet, but it looks like this:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2018)

Torin. said:


> Cad's Christmas jumper came this morning  Had a super busy day so not tried it on him yet, but it looks like this:


How cute is that! We need to see it on him!

I'm waiting on McKenzie's drying coat - it's a red snowflake fleece :Smug I do appreciate the irony that it never snows where I live!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> How cute is that! We need to see it on him!
> 
> I'm waiting on McKenzie's drying coat - it's a red snowflake fleece :Smug I do appreciate the irony that it never snows where I live!


Ooh was that the Freckles monthly special one, I loved it but don't need it as they are so good and wash so well that both of mine are still looking as good as new.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2018)

MontyMaude said:


> Ooh was that the Freckles monthly special one, I loved it but don't need it as they are so good and wash so well that both of mine are still looking as good as new.


Yes! Kenzie doesn't really NEED it as her equafleeces do a good job of drying her, but I loved the fleece!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Getting super excited by all the parcels arriving/being sent


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sairy said:


> Getting super excited by all the parcels arriving/being sent


Me too Chip has his now and I am so excited to see him opening it finding it hard to resist having a peek 
My Daughter is threatening to take it home with her if I as much as look at it  as if I would


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Rosie64 said:


> Me too Chip has his now and I am so excited to see him opening it finding it hard to resist having a peek
> My Daughter is threatening to take it home with her if I as much as look at it  as if I would


Aww maybe you should put it up somewhere to avoid temptation


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sairy said:


> Aww maybe you should put it up somewhere to avoid temptation


I had my Daughter put it on top of my wardrobe where I can't reach it but it keeps calling to me lol
Chip loves opening wrapped pressies and I get so much fun out of watching him, Christmas is such a long way off 
And this is someone who doesn't do Christmas


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Rosie64 said:


> I had my Daughter put it on top of my wardrobe where I can't reach it but it keeps calling to me lol
> Chip loves opening wrapped pressies and I get so much fun out of watching him, Christmas is such a long way off


It's a bit of teamwork with me and Holly. I hold one end of the present and she pulls the paper off the other.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sairy said:


> It's a bit of teamwork with me and Holly. I hold one end of the present and she pulls the paper off the other.


Chip does it all himself , he is like a whirling dervish and doesn't care what's in them until they are ALL open
then he will examine everything 1 item at a time and pick his favourite one


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I bought my Christmas meats today (for dogs and humans!); It's getting closerrrrrr
Falalalala la la la laaaa


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

With only 17 days till posting deadline can I just remind everyone of a few rules!!

1)* PLEASE* send a picture with proof of posting to the person who sent you your SS, when you post the parcel - either myself or Sairy

2) *PLEASE *post on the below thread once you have received your parcel ( a quick I have got mine - sorry no pic will do!!!) - its incredibly unfair, and worrying for senders to be left wondering if their parcel has disappeared into the festive ether

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-18-ive-got-mine.504583/

*MANY THANKS* - and* ho* *ho* *ho! *


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Ted has his!. Thank you to his Secret Santa. And sorry it is a bit late. Have put it up high out of the way.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm starting to get excited!!



VickynHolly said:


> Ted has his!. Thank you to his Secret Santa. And sorry it is a bit late. Have put it up high out of the way.


Think it needs to be posted in the I've got mine thread - https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-18-ive-got-mine.504583/


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Yes please @VickynHolly if you could post on the received thread that would be great.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Tis the season to be jolly fa la la laaaa..... 

Am I going away this week on my week off work to enjoy quiet walks with the dogs??? 

Dog friendly hotel & all that jazz... 

Am I incredibly organised & got the SS’s sent off before I go??? 

Or am I still waiting for last min Zoo Plus deals and bundling up??? 

Have I bought nothing???

Have I bought it all ???? 

Jingle bells jingle bells ... :Singing

:Woot

A little birdy told me a secret message in my inbox with instructions of what to do when Kyzers box arrives.... thankyou kindly mister or misses :Happy x


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

JenKyzer said:


> Tis the season to be jolly fa la la laaaa.....
> 
> Am I going away this week on my week off work to enjoy quiet walks with the dogs???
> 
> ...


Ooh cryptic!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Ooh cryptic!


Just 'checking in' ... as I'm not active daily but SS is very much being looked forward to here!!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Boo Hoo Hoo :Bawling:Bawling it is still over a month away until Christmas and SS opening


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm feeling festive too they say don't work with kids & animals it's definitely true when Christmas is around just sorting my gifts for my customers & their dogs


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

*YOU HAVE 12 DAYS UNTIL POSTING DEADLINE PEOPLE - 12 DAYS!!!!*

Cant quite believe its come round this fast!!!!

1)* PLEASE* send a picture with proof of posting to the person who sent you your SS, when you post the parcel - either myself or Sairy

2) *PLEASE *post on the below thread once you have received your parcel ( a quick I have got mine - sorry no pic will do!!!) - its incredibly unfair, and worrying for senders to be left wondering if their parcel has disappeared into the festive ether

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-18-ive-got-mine.504583/

*MANY THANKS* - and* ho* *ho* *ho!*

*Lets make this a GREAT year and get everything posted out on time!! (Saves Sairy or myself opening a whole can of whoop ass........  )*


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Christmas needs to HURRY THE HECK UP!!
The world isn't tinselly and sparkly enough yet


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> Christmas needs to HURRY THE HECK UP!!
> The world isn't tinselly and sparkly enough yet


as much as I feel the same I have waaaaay to much work to do still to get the house ready fro xmas


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> Christmas needs to HURRY THE HECK UP!!
> The world isn't tinselly and sparkly enough yet


Yup. Think I might have to put my tree up this weekend!!!! :Happy:Wideyed:Happy:Wideyed


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Might have bought OH these for his birthday!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Teddy-dog said:


> View attachment 376990
> 
> 
> Might have bought OH these for his birthday!


ITS A REVOLUTION!
HOOORAAAAY!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

BlueJay said:


> ITS A REVOLUTION!
> HOOORAAAAY!


When I saw yours I couldn't resist!!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

OMD I LOVE THEM!!!!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Sarah H said:


> OMD I LOVE THEM!!!!


I'm tempted to buy myself a pair!!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Teddy-dog said:


> I'm tempted to buy myself a pair!!


I really want some with Holly's face on.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I bought a pair for my some-time lodger as Samuel stole a couple of pairs of his socks (I did 'retrieve' them out the garden a few days later once Sam had 'processed' them, but surprisingly he didn't want them back ) so had to get a pair with Sam's face on for Samuel to 'give' him for Christmas.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

*YOU HAVE 7 DAYS PEOPLE - that's it - 7 DAYS to post your SS gift*

1)* PLEASE* send a picture with proof of posting to the person who sent you your SS, when you post the parcel - either myself or Sairy

2) *PLEASE *post on the below thread once you have received your parcel ( a quick I have got mine - sorry no pic will do!!!) - its incredibly unfair, and worrying for senders to be left wondering if their parcel has disappeared into the festive ether

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-18-ive-got-mine.504583/

Lets avoid anyone getting themselves placed on the naughty list for next year!!!

*MANY THANKS* - and* ho* *ho* *ho! *


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

@Sarah H
@StormyThai
@Rosie64
@picaresque
@Torin.
@Tyton
@MontyMaude
@Teddy-dog
@Apollo2012
@PawsOnMe
@BlueJay
@Tillystar
@simplysardonic
@VickynHolly
@ShibaPup
@Veba
@JenKyzer
@Maria_1986
@Marcia

Sorry for the mass Tagging everyone, just wanted to make sure you all see the post above. Many of you have already sent parcels of course and thankyou so much for keeping us updated and posting pictures etc., but in the interest of keeping it all secret we have to address it to everyone.

Please please PLEEEEEASE let us know if for some reason you are unable to post your parcel by next Saturday. Please don't wait for us to hunt you down (and we will hunt you down). We will accept and be understanding of genuine reasons and if you let us know. Getting back to us a week after posting date and saying "sorry I've been at work" is not good enough. Lots of us have work and everyone who signed up has committed to sending by the 1st.

*Steps down from soapbox*

Here's a picture of Holly as a puppy to appease you all


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Bumping this so every one sees the above posts!!!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2018)

Bump.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Are there secretly many people left to post? 
Come ooooooon elves!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> Are there secretly many people left to post?
> Come ooooooon elves!


Might be............. might be all smoke and festive mirrors........ (why dont we have a festive emoji god dammit.......) :Woot


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

BlueJay said:


> Are there secretly many people left to post?
> Come ooooooon elves!


Surely there can't be many left!  Lots of people have received


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Well there are only about 16 of 33 marked off as received so far so only around half of participants


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Rosie64 said:


> Well there are only about 16 of 33 marked off as received so far so only around half of participants


Aww I thought it seemed like more!!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Ohhhh the weather outside is frightful..... Because it's chucking it down with rain, not pretty snow :Arghh


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Ohhhh the weather outside is frightful..... Because it's chucking it down with rain, not pretty snow :Arghh


Rain is just tropical snow, it's fiiiiiine!!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

And endless freezing fog, that's like a snowglobe but smaller...


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Lexiedhb said:


> Ohhhh the weather outside is frightful..... Because it's chucking it down with rain, not pretty snow :Arghh


Apparently not frightful enough to stop Holly from picking up fleas :Arghh

Feed the fleas with bits of Holly falalalalaaa lalalalaaa
More to eat than on a collie 
falalalalaaa lalalalaaa


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

everyone needs to post or I will be forced to jump the pond and hunt you down. Don't make my donation go to someone who doesn't want to meet their commitment.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Apollo's very sad waiting for his secret santa presents to arrive


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Apollo2012 said:


> Apollo's very sad waiting for his secret santa presents to arrive
> 
> View attachment 377938


Awww look at those eyes! I'm sure it'll arrive soon Apollo!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Apollo2012 said:


> Apollo's very sad waiting for his secret santa presents to arrive


Cheer up Holly still a few days left until last posting date I am sure it will be there soon after


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Rosie64 said:


> Cheer up Holly still a few days left until last posting date I am sure it will be there soon after


Cheer up Holly? She don't need no cheering up hehe


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sairy said:


> Cheer up Holly? She don't need no cheering up hehe


Oooohps sorry that was meant to be cheer up Apollo, don't know why I put Holly


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> Oooohps sorry that was meant to be cheer up Apollo, don't know why I put Holly


He's ok really. Those are his puppy eyes to try convince me to let him sleep on my bed, though they dont work :Hilarious

Here he is happy and soaking wet after our morning walk


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

You have just 48hrs to post your parcels people!!! 
48hours!!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> You have just 48hrs to post your parcels people!!!
> 48hours!!


I feel this should have a loud booming alarm to accompany it


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

You have just 48hrs to post your parcels people!!! 
48hours!!


MontyMaude said:


> I feel this should have a loud booming alarm to accompany it


And maybe be in flashing neon 29ft letters!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

somehow I have a feeling that the money I sent is not going to be enough I guess I am going to have to pony up some more donations.:Sorry


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Rott lover said:


> somehow I have a feeling that the money I sent is not going to be enough I guess I am going to have to pony up some more donations.:Sorry


No panic required just yet..... Everyone still has tonight and tomorrow to post if they haven't already


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> I feel this should have a loud booming alarm to accompany it


I think I would rather have the booming alarm over the current squeaker that won't die, weird rubber chicken thing that Chester has just found on his walk!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

how many people are left?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Rott lover said:


> how many people are left?


13 are yet to receive, but I'm expecting a flurry of activity at the post office tomorrow 

And even then we'll give em a week/ ten days to arrive, so currently we are all on track!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Maria_1986 said:


> I think I would rather have the booming alarm over the current squeaker that won't die, weird rubber chicken thing that Chester has just found on his walk!


I have a high shelf with several squeaky toys that are for special occasions only because I cannot stand the squeakiness and the barking they incite


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Lexiedhb said:


> 13 are yet to receive, but I'm expecting a flurry of activity at the post office tomorrow
> 
> And even then we'll give em a week/ ten days to arrive, so currently we are all on track!


ok thank you


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

This is Hector trying to plead innocence in the cat's bed, that he hasn't been trying to reach said toys just behind his head


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> I have a high shelf with several squeaky toys that are for special occasions only because I cannot stand the squeakiness and the barking they incite


It ended up in the bath. He knows if it's on a high shelf and seems to fixate on it however his dislike of the bath outweighs his love of the toy


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I believe we have a full house of sent parcels!!!! So a big well done everyone!
Now fingers crossed the postal systems used don't lose any!!!!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

WOOOOOOO

GO EVERYONE!

*impatiently twitches waiting for parcel to arrive*


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> I believe we have a full house of sent parcels!!!! So a big well done everyone!
> Now fingers crossed the postal systems used don't lose any!!!!


Excellent! Nooka will be waiting for Mr Postman every morning barking at him to drop her parcel off!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Woo Woo , all sent brilliant, fingers crossed they all get received


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

wooooo hoooooo everyone did such a good job. It is nice to see that after a bit of a rocky start and no one wanting to do it this year it has so far turned out great.......I am happy to see my reserve money will go to a charity of the houses choice and thank you all so very much for making it work. I cant wait to see all the pics of doggies opening presents. I will be so sad and happy at the same time so please post lots of pics.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Looks like just a few left to receive their pressies! Nooka's came this morning so hopefully everyone will have their's by the end of the week (come on Royal Mail!)


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Sarah H said:


> Looks like just a few left to receive their pressies! Nooka's came this morning so hopefully everyone will have their's by the end of the week (come on Royal Mail!)


Yup, fingers crossed. I get excited every time I get a notification that someone has posted on the received thread


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Sairy said:


> Yup, fingers crossed. I get excited every time I get a notification that someone has posted on the received thread


 Me too! :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Now we just have the wait to open them *taps fingers on table and waits impatiently for Christmas Eve :Bored*


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

MontyMaude said:


> Now we just have the wait to open them *taps fingers on table and waits impatiently for Christmas Eve :Bored*


I'm so excited to see everyone opening their pressies! Why isn't it Christmas nowwwwwww???


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

We're so so close!!!!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Only 5 left to receive. Come on come on come on!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Cadvan is practicing his present-opening skills with envelopes


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dexter isn't phased at thinking he's been naughty, so isnt getting his gift this year - he knows he has, and reckons it was super fun


----------

